# Mosaïques Quartet



## SPR

anyone heard them? I am reading good things about them and am considering getting several of Haydns string quartets by them.

Mosaïques Quartet

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B00004TQPK/ref=ord_cart_shr?_encoding=UTF8&v=glance

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...t_shr?_encoding=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&v=glance

etc.


----------



## jhar26

I have their Haydn quartets Opus 20. They play on period instruments and are very good IMO.


----------



## SPR

does period instrumentation make that much of a difference?

I mean, harpschord /piano ok, thats quite a difference.. but does is it really obvious on these quartets pieces?

I just ordered 3 of them. Ops. 76, 77, & 33, none of which I have yet. Excited to get them...


----------



## jhar26

SPR said:


> does period instrumentation make that much of a difference?
> 
> I mean, harpschord /piano ok, thats quite a difference.. but does is it really obvious on these quartets pieces?
> 
> I just ordered 3 of them. Ops. 76, 77, & 33, none of which I have yet. Excited to get them...


It makes a difference, but obviously not much as with harpsichord vs piano. But judge for yourself...


----------



## SPR

Wooohoo!

Nice. thats a good sample - and it is *very* good.

I tell you there is nothing better than hearing a piece of music for the first time that is as pleasing as that.


----------



## Guest

jhar26 said:


> I have their Haydn quartets Opus 20. They play on period instruments and are very good IMO.


Snap, I also have that set, excellent, I love hearing performances on period instruments, more earthy if you know what I mean


----------



## SPR

Nice.

I just received a few of the Mosaiques Hayden quartets... OP.s 76, 77 & 33
























I have just started listening to them last night.... all I can say is 'wow'. They sound very nice and are very well played.

This aside from the fact that I have not heard OP 76 before, and after hearing the first 2 of them (#'s 1 & 5), I just love them. This has got to be one of haydns best quartet sets. I have completely fallen in love with op76/#5 and have listend to that one half a dozen times already. It is an amazing piece of work.


----------



## elliot

I really like op. 76. 
I listened to a recording of this quartet playing some beethoven and the recording was a little noisy: as in a bit of room noise and such. I got the feeling the mic-ing was maybe a little unorthodox. Did you notice that at all on the Haydn CD's? The Beethoven i heard was on the Naive label i think


----------



## jurianbai

Largo and Sunrise are "classic", I heard these for many years already. Glad you enjoy Haydn, I plan to get some of Kodaly's complete Haydn SQ.


----------



## SPR

elliot said:


> I really like op. 76.
> I listened to a recording of this quartet playing some beethoven and the recording was a little noisy: as in a bit of room noise and such. I got the feeling the mic-ing was maybe a little unorthodox. Did you notice that at all on the Haydn CD's? The Beethoven i heard was on the Naive label i think


Yes. I did notice a little of that. However, a very little.

Normally, that is something that will immediately turn me off a recording, but it is not bad on this. I have only listened so far to op 76 and not tested the others. I also think your comment about unortodox mic placement etc may be correct. Perceptive of you.

Overall though - they are still very nicely done. I have some other Haydn quartets by Endellion, Medici, etc... and the Mosaiques may be my favorite from what little I have heard.

Its always a pleasant surprise for me (and a relief) to find performers I like.


----------

